# DSO 23-24



## meangreen300 (Aug 24, 2012)

Is the lacs concert this weekend? Few of us are wanting to go ride but the flyer is a lil confusing


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I believe thats who it is. I know for sure they have something going on this weekend at DSO because the entry fee is high. I'm thinking about going to Mel's.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## meangreen300 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah it is the lacs I found out on the lacs websitr. Thanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Its a for sure thing for me to go to Mel's tomorrow. Thinking i'm only bringing the rzr, and will be riding with a honda 420 and a couple other rzr's.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

